# Ralink driver for  Belkin PCI card



## al7oot (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was trying to configure my wifi card, Belkin Wireless G Plus Notebook card Model No. F5D9010, but I failed to make  it work.

```
$ dmesg | grep ral0
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2661> mem 0x90000000-0x90007fff irq 11 at device 0.0 on cardbus0
ral0: MAC/BBP RT2661D, RF RT2529 (MIMO XR)
ral0: Ethernet address: 00:17:3f:8b:f4:fa
ral0: [ITHREAD]
$ ifconfig ral0
ral0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:17:3f:8b:f4:fa
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
	authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 50 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 bgscan
	bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11b 7 roam:rate11b 1 bintval 0
```

I searched this forum and googled the internet for a wiki or a solution but I couldn't find anything useful.
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ral&sektion=4

http://damien.bergamini.free.fr/ral/ral-freebsd.html

Does the BSD kernel support this hardware or a driver shall be installed, compiled and loaded to the kernel?
I used to be able to run this wifi card on Centos Linux but I don't know how to configure it with FreeBSD.

Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## silverf0x0 (Sep 2, 2009)

You are not alone. I had been expirience the same problem with my MSI CB54G2 which use the same driver.
It's a shame, it was working so nice on Freebsd-7.0, still tring to figure out what's going on.
Other people which upgrade got the same problem as well...
I have noticed that in /etc/default/pccard.conf there is no entry for the card...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 2, 2009)

It is just me or do I fail to see the problem? ral0 shows up OK as far as I can see with ifconfig.
What steps did you undertake to configure your NIC? And what were the results?

I have a Linksys WMP54G card which I use as AP with ral(4).


----------



## silverf0x0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Carpetsmoker@:

I understand what you want to say as with such information you can't see what the real problem is.
I alreay said that I'm still tring to figure out what the problem is as I took all the necessary steps to configure it as I done the first time.
Configure the NIC through sysinstall won't help, no matter what the interface won't change status.
The card seem to be half dead, only the power led bring up while the other one don't give any sign of life...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 3, 2009)

silverf0x0, my response was to the OP.
Maybe you should start a new thread instead of hijacking this one ... Your problems may or may not be the same ...


----------



## silverf0x0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yuppie! (after a long time...) My card it's working again, look like I had been just lazy...

al7oot@:
Try to include your config steps...


----------

